# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  ЗАЩИТА ОТ НАСИЛЬНИКА

## Justin

*Способ как защититься от насильника*

Чтобы надёжно защититься от насильника,сделай следующее:

*1*Найди насильника
*2*Ошеломи насильника,решительно подойдя к нему и вежливо поздоровавшись.А затем ударь коленом в пах
*3*Не давая насильнику очухаться,ткни его пальцем в глаз,а зонтиком-в пах
*4*Дёрни корчащегося насильника за уши и ударь его мыском туфли в пах
*5*Не обращая внимания на притворные стоны насильника,рвани его за волосы и нанеси удар локтём в пах
*6*Укуси насильника за щёку,после чего проведи мощный удар головой в пах
*7*В приоткрытый от боли рот насильника засунь пальцы,скребани слизистую и,развернувшись,пяткой залепи ему в пах
*8*Уловив мгновение,врежь насильнику по носу.В освободившийся от его рук пах врежься боком
*9*Поднеми расплоставшегося насильника за брови.Плюнь ему в пах
*10*Переверни насильника на спину.Удостоверься,что паха у насильника больше нет
*11*Ищи нового насильника

УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ

----------


## vova230

чуть не так.
1-10 смотри выше.
11 предложи насильнику вступить в интимные отношения а если откажется, то
12 Ищи нового насильника.

----------


## Carlen

Вы что охренели, все в пах да в пах.
И что значит ищи... А если не того нашли, все равно в пах? И что вас туда так тянет...
А главное, "убедись что паха нет". Может для начала убедиться, что это насильник, ну дать ему шанс хотя бы побыть им. А то нашли не зная кого, может совсем не того, изменили состояние состояние паха, насильно и варварскими методами заметьте, и пошли искать другого не зная кого...

----------


## Carlen

Хотя мне понравился призыв к следующему действию: "плюнуть в пах". Ввиду того что держа этого самого насильника за брови, расстояние от паха предпологаемого насильника до отверстия слюноиспускания должно быть, видимо, совсем небольшим, что само по себе чем то может обрадовать и как-то утешить насильника и в то же время плюющему дает шанс не промазать.

----------

